# AREQUIPA la ciudad volcánica...!!! BY KOKO CUSCO



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Scroll =>>>


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

más fotos


----------



## Wild_Swan (Aug 7, 2008)

Siempre lo he dicho, Arequipa y Cusco son las ciudades más hermosas del Perú.


----------



## Toñito19 (Dec 10, 2009)

Pero que fotos! MAS MAS MAS!


----------



## Oscar10 (Jul 10, 2009)

*Arequipa es una ciudad inigualable, es única. Estan preciosas todas las fotos.*


----------



## novascorpius (Nov 29, 2008)

Buenisimas las fotos , muy linda Arequipa como siempre.


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

una más antes de la siguiente tanda

Scroll ==>>>


----------



## aqp18 (Sep 22, 2008)

AREQUIPA mi alma.. !!!!


----------



## juanchristian (Jun 25, 2008)

Me gustó el detalle de las macetas de madera.


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin (Jan 29, 2008)

Lindas fotos koko. Arequipa bella como siempre.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Están muy buenas las fotos! 

Fuera de Lima, Arequipa es una ciudad en la que viviría sin ningún problema, ahora más que antes.


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Wild_Swan said:


> Siempre lo he dicho, Arequipa y Cusco son las ciudades más hermosas del Perú.


no sabia que pensabas eso XD!!! pero venga gracias



Toñito19 said:


> Pero que fotos! MAS MAS MAS!


de hecho habrán más XD!!



Oscar10 said:


> *Arequipa es una ciudad inigualable, es única. Estan preciosas todas las fotos.*


gracias



aqp18 said:


> AREQUIPA mi alma.. !!!!


XD!!!



juanchristian said:


> Me gustó el detalle de las macetas de madera.


definitivamente le da un buen toque



Kuntur Apuchin said:


> Lindas fotos koko. Arequipa bella como siempre.


gracias



J Block said:


> Están muy buenas las fotos!
> 
> Fuera de Lima, Arequipa es una ciudad en la que viviría sin ningún problema, ahora más que antes.


 gracias...

Me imagino que por que se ve más pipiris?? XD!!! ja ja


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

más fotos













































​


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Estas 2 fotos me gustan mucho:



















Be_SHA_ AQP ...xD!


----------



## AQP166 (Jul 15, 2009)

cheveres las macetas de madera, no habré reparado en ellas antes o serán relativamente nuevas uhmmmm

la última foto: ciudad blanca

gracias por tu aporte koko


----------



## rasogu (Jul 6, 2008)

Koko tu fotos siempre tan espectaculares, Arequipa hace como 10 años que no piso su suelo, tengo que ir uno de estos dias si o si


----------



## brian_cusco13 (Dec 8, 2007)

b uenas fotos koko
como siempr
aqp se ve bien =)


----------



## herbert_delgado (Apr 21, 2007)

Excelenters fotos ... Arequipa siempre hermosa !!!!


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

BRAVAZAS LAS PICS LA CITY BLANKA SE LUCE EN TODAS LAS PICS ^^


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

OOhhhh Bolivar!!!! llegaste a tomarle fotos primero. Me gusta como quedó ese eje del centro... otro buen ejemplo de como recuperar espacios para el peatón. Gracias Koko. kay:


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Victor23peru said:


> BRAVAZAS LAS PICS ^^ BUEN FOTOGRAFO FELICITACIONES ^^


muchas gracias



100%imperial said:


> Bolivar ahora es otra nota... captaste angulos poco vistos koko


realmente esa calle quedó fantástica...



RoVi said:


> Rebuenísimas fotos, gracias por postearlas.


de nada Rovi



Victor23peru said:


> AREKIPA TIENE TANTO KE MOSTRAR EN TODOS SUS DISTRITOS ^^ AREKIPOA ES MUY COOOOOOOLLLLL


+1



Inkandrew9 said:


> Las fotos del post 52 estàn precisas kay:


precisas pa que??? ja ja ja



darioperu said:


> Entrar a un thread de Koko es prepararse para disfrutar de una excelente exposición fotográfica.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Koko deberias viajar mas seguido...


Lord Voldemor XD!!! digo Dario me alagan tus palabras... de hecho pronto estaré por tierras limacas... espero concerlo en persona saludos...



ensarman said:


> koko, buenisimas fotos... felicitaciones, gracias por dejar en alto a esta ciudad con esa calidad de fotos, como dicen por ahi arriba, deberias viajar mas seguido xD


muchas gracias XD!!!



dogoaqp said:


> guau preciosas fotos, buen thread, se agradece el esfuerzo
> 
> facebook


muchas gracias



Kuntur Apuchin said:


> Linda composición koko.... el matiz le da un plus.


gracias KUNTUR!!!


----------



## juanchristian (Jun 25, 2008)

Siempre me dio miedo esa frase en Yahahuara que hace referencia a un duende...


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Las siguientes fotos pueden ser recurrentes (incluso en postales) pero siendo visitante en la ciudad como no ir a estos lugares siempre!!!... Para mi si estoy en AQP y no lo visito no es visita... Para mí es como decirle Buenos días a Arequipa cuando vuelvo de nuevo a sacarle fotos a este lugar...

Para los que amamos las ciudades históricas es un deleite y una emoción que no se puede explicar el poder fotografiar lugares como este...

Cuanto derroche gusto y arte veo en este lugar tanto que no puedo describirlo... es simplemente Poesía hecha sillar...​





















































​


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

juanchristian said:


> Siempre me dio miedo esa frase en Yahahuara que hace referencia a un duende...


a mi me gusta la de semilla de revolución !!! XD!!!


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Scroll ==>>> 









​


----------



## Oscar10 (Jul 10, 2009)

^^
*La acabo de poner como wallpaper :applause:*


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

NO SOLO UNA NI DOS JAI MUCHAS VISTAS PANORAMICAS DESDE VARIOS DISTRITOS DE LA CITY DONDE LUCE MUY BIEN ^^BRAVBAZAS LAS PIX S


----------



## Oscar10 (Jul 10, 2009)

*^^ Claro que si.*


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

Oscar10 said:


> *^^ Claro que si.*


UNOS BUENOS TRAGOS BAJO EL SOL ARDIENTE DE LA CITY Y DESPUES A LA PISCINA ES DE LO MEJOR ^^ IA ME IMAGINO EL SOL INFERNAL KE DEBE ESTAR HACIENDO AHORA AIA ^^ CON TANTO VERDOR DE VERDAD KE TODAS LAS PICS SALEN MUY BIEN ^^


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

​


----------



## EFVF (Apr 17, 2008)

La Compañía y sus claustros siempre impresionan


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

La Compañìa ... :drool:


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

koko cusco said:


> precisas pa que??? ja ja ja


A mi gusto, la mejor actualizaciòn de fotos de AQP de la pàgina anterior.


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Oscar10 said:


> ^^
> *La acabo de poner como wallpaper :applause:*


kay:



Victor23peru said:


> NO SOLO UNA NI DOS JAI MUCHAS VISTAS PANORAMICAS DESDE VARIOS DISTRITOS DE LA CITY DONDE LUCE MUY BIEN ^^BRAVBAZAS LAS PIX S


grazzie



Victor23peru said:


> UNOS BUENOS TRAGOS BAJO EL SOL ARDIENTE DE LA CITY Y DESPUES A LA PISCINA ES DE LO MEJOR ^^ IA ME IMAGINO EL SOL INFERNAL KE DEBE ESTAR HACIENDO AHORA AIA ^^ CON TANTO VERDOR DE VERDAD KE TODAS LAS PICS SALEN MUY BIEN ^^


XD!!!



EFVF said:


> La Compañía y sus claustros siempre impresionan


siempre!!!



Inkandrew9 said:


> A mi gusto, la mejor actualizaciòn de fotos de AQP de la pàgina anterior.


grazzie



Inkandrew9 said:


> La Compañìa ... :drool:


+1


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

​


----------



## herbert_delgado (Apr 21, 2007)

Los Claustros de la Compañia ... desde pequeño es uno de mis lugares preferidos de AQP ... 

Felicitaciones ... captas muy bien la belleza de AQP !!!!


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

herbert_delgado said:


> Los Claustros de la Compañia ... desde pequeño es uno de mis lugares preferidos de AQP ...
> 
> Felicitaciones ... captas muy bien la belleza de AQP !!!!


kay:kay:kay:

muchas gracias Herbert


----------



## juanchristian (Jun 25, 2008)

Ya me dieron ganas de viajar a Arequipa.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

La reciente actualizaciòn està muy buena :applause:

El dìa estuvo soleado, ¿supongo que habràs llevado algùn sombrero o gorra para el recorrido?, ya que la radiaciòn UV en AQP es muy fuerte, segùn he leido. Saludos Koko.


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

juanchristian said:


> Ya me dieron ganas de viajar a Arequipa.


IDEM ^^ IA LLEGO ESTE VIERNES A LA CITY DE NUEVO POR OTRO PERIODO ^^


----------



## tren_lima (Aug 1, 2010)

KOKO cusco, con que cámara tomas esas fotos tan espectaculares? :bow::drool: coloca por favor el modelo y marca, varios de seguro estamos ansiosos de saberlo .:cheers:


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

juanchristian said:


> Ya me dieron ganas de viajar a Arequipa.


XD!!!



Inkandrew9 said:


> La reciente actualizaciòn està muy buena :applause:
> 
> El dìa estuvo soleado, ¿supongo que habràs llevado algùn sombrero o gorra para el recorrido?, ya que la radiaciòn UV en AQP es muy fuerte, segùn he leido. Saludos Koko.


Solamente un buen bloqueador tipo playa XD!!! factor 90 ... PD: No sufrí quemaduras felizmente



Victor23peru said:


> IDEM ^^ IA LLEGO ESTE VIERNES A LA CITY DE NUEVO POR OTRO PERIODO ^^


haber si compartes unas fotos con nosotros !!!



tren_lima said:


> KOKO cusco, con que cámara tomas esas fotos tan espectaculares? :bow::drool: coloca por favor el modelo y marca, varios de seguro estamos ansiosos de saberlo .:cheers:


Una camara bastante básica no es la gran cosa SONY Cybershot DSC S730... El secreto está en que tengo conocimientos avanzados de Photoshop... (Y tal vez algo de buen ojo para las fotos) Aunque confesaré que solo lo uso de manera muy básica para enfoque, exposición y algo de color nada más... en algunos casos sobre todo en las panorámicas la cosa es más complicada.


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

​


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)




----------



## EFVF (Apr 17, 2008)

muy bien, buena inspiración para las fotos


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

Es una belleza la ciudad de Arequipa!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Repito, me encanta Arequipa. La calle Mercaderes nunca ha estado tan bonita.


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

excelentes fotos del centro historico de arequipa

fotos de edificios zona moderna?

---

seria bueno poder ver tambien


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

ALTIPLANO said:


> excelentes fotos del centro historico de arequipa
> 
> fotos de edificios zona moderna?
> 
> ...


en la primera pagina hay una panoramica de Cayma + Yanahuara... Y hay algunas fotos tambien, no de edificios...

Bueno lo siento estuve 3 días de paseo no esperarás que haya estado sacando fotos de edificios de Cayma o Yanahuara?? no XD!!!... Fuí de turista no vivo en AQP

Por cierto tengo dos panoramicas más de cayma + Yanahuara pero no arruines la sorpresa XD!!!


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Bueno Altiplano haí te dejo una solitaria foto XD!!!


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

​


----------



## 100%imperial (Aug 20, 2008)

de seguro debes tener fotos de san francisco por la noche y de la movida nocturna por esa zona.

impecables imagenes, hay mucho q aprender sobre mantenimiento y revalorizaron del C.H. de arequipa.


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

BRAVAZAS LAS PICS ^^ AREKIPA ES HERMOSA


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Buen thread, siempre es agradable ver a Arequipa n.n


----------



## Jesuco (Feb 4, 2009)

muy xveres tus fotos!!! esa parte de Yanahuara es muy fotogenica te salen ok tus tomas sigue tomando masss


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

koko cusco said:


> Solamente un buen bloqueador tipo playa XD!!! factor 90 ... PD: No sufrí quemaduras felizmente...


Mmm buehh el bloqueador sólo te ayuda para protegerte de los rayos más "benignos", hay otro tipo que no contrarresta los bloquedores, por eso te pregunté, no está demas poner de sobreaviso a todos.

Y ya comentando de las fotos, tu actualización del pos 83, en su conjunto, me gusta mucho. Saludos :cheers:


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

koko cusco said:


> Bueno Altiplano haí te dejo una solitaria foto XD!!!



Veo con gran optimismo esa zona, no se extrañen si uno 5 años ya tengamos el primer skyline de provincias en esa zona


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

100%imperial said:


> de seguro debes tener fotos de san francisco por la noche y de la movida nocturna por esa zona.
> 
> impecables imagenes, hay mucho q aprender sobre mantenimiento y revalorizaron del C.H. de arequipa.


:shifty: :shifty:

mmm eteeee en realidad no ja ja ja


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Imanol said:


> Buen thread, siempre es agradable ver a Arequipa n.n


muchisimas gracias por visitarlo


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

post 100 and next... =>>> :banana::banana::banana: :lol:


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

​


----------



## juanchristian (Jun 25, 2008)

Todas las casas pintaditas, semáforos modernos y distintos a los que he visto... Qué bonita es Arequipa!


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

​


----------



## mkografo (Nov 24, 2008)

que buenas fotos koko, no esperaba menos kay:


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

rafo18 said:


> Veo con gran optimismo esa zona, no se extrañen si uno 5 años ya tengamos el primer skyline de provincias en esa zona


una pregunta a cualquier forista??? Y el Quimera hacia que lado o zona estaría... hacia donde estan esas torres de la Villa Medica??


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

En la primera gran panorámica que pusiste de la 1era página, el CITY CENTER aparecerá detrás del edificio blanco con dos pequeñas torres naranjas (edificio El Peral).


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

la villa medica esta al sur de la ciudad, como a 8 km del citycenter

Lindas fotos por cierto..


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

juanchristian said:


> Todas las casas pintaditas, semáforos modernos y distintos a los que he visto... Qué bonita es Arequipa!


IDEM ^^ POR ALGO ES LA SEGUNDA CITY DEL PERU ^^

IA MAÑANA ESTOY DE NUEVO EN LA CITY BLANKA ^^ LA CITY ES ESPECTACULAR ME CUENTAN KE ESTA NUBLANDOSE MAS SEGUIDO COOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL ^^


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

AQPCITY said:


> la villa medica esta al sur de la ciudad, como a 8 km del citycenter
> 
> Lindas fotos por cierto..


UNAS PICS DEL DISTRITO DE BUSTAMENTE Y RIVERO CAERIAN BIEN I DE PAUCARPATA CON SUS ANDENES TAMBIEN ^^


----------



## AQP166 (Jul 15, 2009)

Excelentes fotos KOKO, las de mercaderes te quedaron geniales


----------



## Kykyou (Nov 18, 2010)

exelente KOKO, muy lindas tus fotos.


----------



## EFVF (Apr 17, 2008)

buenas fotos
inicia la temporada de lluvias y de volcanes nevados


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

​


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

EFVF said:


> muy bien, buena inspiración para las fotos


de hecho la ciudad lo es



Skypiura said:


> Es una belleza la ciudad de Arequipa!


lo es



J Block said:


> Repito, me encanta Arequipa. La calle Mercaderes nunca ha estado tan bonita.


quedó fantástico



Victor23peru said:


> BRAVAZAS LAS PICS ^^ AREKIPA ES HERMOSA


si que lo es



Jesuco said:


> muy xveres tus fotos!!! esa parte de Yanahuara es muy fotogenica te salen ok tus tomas sigue tomando masss


Bueno de hecho estuve solo 3 días por allá así que tendran que esperar al proximo viaje XD!!! para que pueda hacer más tomas



Inkandrew9 said:


> Mmm buehh el bloqueador sólo te ayuda para protegerte de los rayos más "benignos", hay otro tipo que no contrarresta los bloquedores, por eso te pregunté, no está demas poner de sobreaviso a todos.
> 
> Y ya comentando de las fotos, tu actualización del pos 83, en su conjunto, me gusta mucho. Saludos :cheers:


mmm no lo sabía... gracias por los comentarios Andres



juanchristian said:


> Todas las casas pintaditas, semáforos modernos y distintos a los que he visto... Qué bonita es Arequipa!


esta cada vez mas linda esta ciudad



mkografo said:


> que buenas fotos koko, no esperaba menos kay:


muchas gracias



Chris_ALOR said:


> En la primera gran panorámica que pusiste de la 1era página, el CITY CENTER aparecerá detrás del edificio blanco con dos pequeñas torres naranjas (edificio El Peral).


de lujo!!!



AQPCITY said:


> la villa medica esta al sur de la ciudad, como a 8 km del citycenter
> 
> Lindas fotos por cierto..


gracias



Victor23peru said:


> IDEM ^^ POR ALGO ES LA SEGUNDA CITY DEL PERU ^^
> 
> IA MAÑANA ESTOY DE NUEVO EN LA CITY BLANKA ^^ LA CITY ES ESPECTACULAR ME CUENTAN KE ESTA NUBLANDOSE MAS SEGUIDO COOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL ^^


te gusta las lluvias??? XD!!



AQP166 said:


> Excelentes fotos KOKO, las de mercaderes te quedaron geniales


muchas gracias



Kykyou said:


> exelente KOKO, muy lindas tus fotos.


muy agradecido



EFVF said:


> buenas fotos
> inicia la temporada de lluvias y de volcanes nevados


Una pregunta a los foristas de Arequipa la temporada de nieve en los volcanes no es en Junio???

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Antarqui (May 17, 2009)

Muy buenas fotos que demuestra lo hermosa que es Arequipa, sobre todo su centro histórico donde recientemente se han rescatado valiosas construcciones coloniales de gran valor arquitectónico, sacándole ventaja en ese sentido al centro histórico de Lima, ojalá siga mejorando y avanzando hasta convertirse en la más hermosa del Perú....saludosss :wave:


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin (Jan 29, 2008)

Impresionantes tomas koko.


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Bueno ayer llovió un poco y hoy los volcanes despertaron con nieve. 

Por otro lado si la Compañía de Jesus de Cusco es el esplendor del barroco en el Perú, la catedral de AQP lo es en el estilo Neoclásico... adoro sus detalles.


----------



## AQP166 (Jul 15, 2009)

koko cusco said:


> Una pregunta a los foristas de Arequipa la temporada de nieve en los volcanes no es en Junio???
> 
> Saludos a todos.


No, la temporada de nieve es la misma que de lluvias, ahora el clima se ha vuelto mas seco pero antes era desde la quincena de diciembre hasta finales de febrero loco. finales de julio o comienzos de agosto suele haber una nevada en las partes altas, es cuando el volcán se viste de gala para fiestas patrias


----------



## crlwaly1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Interesantes las fotos:lol::lol:

Salu2
Crlwaly


----------



## hugo31 (Apr 4, 2010)

koko cusco ,bien interesantes y estupendas fotos.. puedo colocar algunas fotos qui?


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

hugo31 said:


> koko cusco ,bien interesantes y estupendas fotos.. puedo colocar algunas fotos qui?


Disculpa Hugo pero aún tengo algunas fotos que poner todavía en este thread y no deseo saturarlo pero creo que muchos foristas estarán interesados en ver tus fotos tambien... Te sugiero crear un thread propio es bien sencillo y ademas así te dás a conocer en el Foro...

Saludos


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

Chris_ALOR said:


> Bueno ayer llovió un poco y hoy los volcanes despertaron con nieve.
> 
> Por otro lado si la Compañía de Jesus de Cusco es el esplendor del barroco en el Perú, la catedral de AQP lo es en el estilo Neoclásico... adoro sus detalles.


ESPERO VERLOS KON NIEVE MAÑANA EN LA MAÑANA ^^


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)




----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Sòlo puedo decir que sin visitarla ... me encanta esta ciudad 

Muy buenas fotos Koko kay:


----------



## EFVF (Apr 17, 2008)

buenas fotos, la casona Forum cuando está tranqui


----------



## hugo31 (Apr 4, 2010)

ok, magnificas fotos :cheers:


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Antarqui said:


> Muy buenas fotos que demuestra lo hermosa que es Arequipa, sobre todo su centro histórico donde recientemente se han rescatado valiosas construcciones coloniales de gran valor arquitectónico, sacándole ventaja en ese sentido al centro histórico de Lima, ojalá siga mejorando y avanzando hasta convertirse en la más hermosa del Perú....saludosss :wave:


+1



Kuntur Apuchin said:


> Impresionantes tomas koko.


gracias Kuntur



Chris_ALOR said:


> Bueno ayer llovió un poco y hoy los volcanes despertaron con nieve.
> 
> Por otro lado si la Compañía de Jesus de Cusco es el esplendor del barroco en el Perú, la catedral de AQP lo es en el estilo Neoclásico... adoro sus detalles.


es cierto



AQP166 said:


> No, la temporada de nieve es la misma que de lluvias, ahora el clima se ha vuelto mas seco pero antes era desde la quincena de diciembre hasta finales de febrero loco. finales de julio o comienzos de agosto suele haber una nevada en las partes altas, es cuando el volcán se viste de gala para fiestas patrias


XD!!!



crlwaly1 said:


> Interesantes las fotos:lol::lol:
> 
> Salu2
> Crlwaly


gracias



Inkandrew9 said:


> Sòlo puedo decir que sin visitarla ... me encanta esta ciudad
> 
> Muy buenas fotos Koko kay:


deberías darte una escapada algún día de estos Andres



EFVF said:


> buenas fotos, la casona Forum cuando está tranqui


normalmente que funciona haí alguna disco??



hugo31 said:


> ok, magnificas fotos :cheers:


kay:kay:kay:


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

​


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin (Jan 29, 2008)

Hermozo tallado, Arequipa es una joya.
Buenos detalles Koko como siempre.


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Se esta haciendo constumbre llegar a tus temas tarde koko. Buenisimas fotos!!


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

tacall said:


> Se esta haciendo constumbre llegar a tus temas tarde koko. Buenisimas fotos!!


hno:hno:hno:

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

BRAVAZAS LAS PICS MAÑANA ME TOCA IR A RECORRER LA CITY ^^


----------



## ferkas (May 26, 2007)

Excelentes fotos.


----------



## JmC3dmodelator (Mar 24, 2008)

Toda una joya...


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

JmC3dmodelator said:


> Toda una joya...


IDEM^^


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

​


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Kuntur Apuchin said:


> Hermozo tallado, Arequipa es una joya.
> Buenos detalles Koko como siempre.


gracias kuntur



Victor23peru said:


> BRAVAZAS LAS PICS MAÑANA ME TOCA IR A RECORRER LA CITY ^^


animate a compartir fotos



ferkas said:


> Excelentes fotos.


kay:kay:kay:



JmC3dmodelator said:


> Toda una joya...


kay:kay:kay:



Victor23peru said:


> IDEM^^


+1


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

WOWOWOW KE PICS ^^

NAAA SOI PESIMO FOTOGRAFO I ADEMAS NO ME GUSTA SALIR A TOMAR PICS ^^


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Koko de que casona sacaste la 2da toma?? es un lugar público/hotel, etc???


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Chris_ALOR said:


> Koko de que casona sacaste la 2da toma?? es un lugar público/hotel, etc???


entre a preguntar hospedaje y aproveché a tomar una foto del balcón XD!!! pero no me quedé haí :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Oscar10 (Jul 10, 2009)

*La penultima foto me recordo al Jr. De la Union.*


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Oscar10 said:


> *La penultima foto me recordo al Jr. De la Union.*


Se trata de Mercaderes ... si tiene un aire quizas por lo peatonal y las casas republicanas pero debo decir que me gustaría ver algún día así de bien cuidado al jirón de la unión... la diferencia es que Mercaderes tiene cada fachada cada casa pintada sin cableado aereo con macetones y mobiliario urbano en especial me gustaron los semaforos...

Creo que AQP nos ha dado a todo el Perú una lección de como se debe manejar el tema de recuperación de C.H. ojalá esas experiencias se repliquen en Lima y Cusco... urgeeee..ntemente!!!


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Esta foto me gusta mucho:










:cheers:


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

​


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

unas fotos más













































​


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

La recientes actualizaciones estàn muy buenas kay:

El sillar es un material muy noble.


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

BRAVAZAS LAS PICS EN TODAS LAS CALLES DEL CENTRO HISTORICO DE LA CITY HAY CONSTRUCCIONES DE ADMIRAR ^^


----------



## JmC3dmodelator (Mar 24, 2008)

:drool: Que hermosura!.


----------



## AQP166 (Jul 15, 2009)

Inkandrew9 said:


> Esta foto me gusta mucho:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mi cole :cheers:


----------



## MonikaAQP (Mar 10, 2009)

koko cusco said:


> ​



esta es igual a una que subimos en "Arequipa un siglo de luz" pero en versión moderna


----------



## EFVF (Apr 17, 2008)

excelentes tomas koko


----------



## 100%imperial (Aug 20, 2008)

^^ esa y la de san francisco están buenazas...


----------



## Antarqui (May 17, 2009)

Qué bonita esta calle, me gusta, ¿cómo se llama?.....saludossss :wave:


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

La Merced... ^^


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

Aprovechas la luz muy bien, tus tomas estan buenas.


Saludos Koko.


----------



## hugo31 (Apr 4, 2010)

me gusta esta foto
,


----------



## juanchristian (Jun 25, 2008)

A mí tbn.


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

y como no iba ser patrimonio de la humanidad,, con esas fotos yo le doy el titulo al toque..  bien koko.


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

juanchristian said:


> A mí tbn.


 A MI TODAS ^^


----------



## Yarabaya (Nov 17, 2008)

koko cusco said:


> ​


*La Compañia 1898*


----------



## herbert_delgado (Apr 21, 2007)

La torre antigua se veia mejor que la actual !!!! ... Los portales se ven mejor con dos pisos .


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Gracias a las fotos de este hilo siento como si yo mismo hubiera viajado a esa hermosa ciudad. Se la nota bastante dinámica y progresista.


----------



## EFVF (Apr 17, 2008)

Yarabaya said:


> *La Compañia 1898*













encuentre las diferencias :lol:


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

La antigua torre-campanario era màs esbelta.


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Scroll =>>> Una panorámica más de Cayma + Yanahuara


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Victor23peru said:


> WOWOWOW KE PICS ^^
> 
> NAAA SOI PESIMO FOTOGRAFO I ADEMAS NO ME GUSTA SALIR A TOMAR PICS ^^


lástima siempre es bueno ver ángulos nuevos XD!!!



Inkandrew9 said:


> Esta foto me gusta mucho:
> 
> :cheers:


gracias



Inkandrew9 said:


> La recientes actualizaciones estàn muy buenas kay:
> 
> El sillar es un material muy noble.


el sillar es un material único



Victor23peru said:


> BRAVAZAS LAS PICS EN TODAS LAS CALLES DEL CENTRO HISTORICO DE LA CITY HAY CONSTRUCCIONES DE ADMIRAR ^^


tanto las coloniales como las republicanas... esta ciudad es bella



JmC3dmodelator said:


> :drool: Que hermosura!.


AQP inspira



AQP166 said:


> Mi cole :cheers:


saludos mercedario XD!!!



MonikaAQP said:


> esta es igual a una que subimos en "Arequipa un siglo de luz" pero en versión moderna






EFVF said:


> excelentes tomas koko


kay:kay:kay:



100%imperial said:


> ^^ esa y la de san francisco están buenazas...


:banana::banana::banana:



Antarqui said:


> Qué bonita esta calle, me gusta, ¿cómo se llama?.....saludossss :wave:


AQP sin cables definitivamente es bella y fotogénica



darioperu said:


> Aprovechas la luz muy bien, tus tomas estan buenas.
> 
> 
> Saludos Koko.


gracias Voldemor ja ja



hugo31 said:


> me gusta esta foto
> ,


gracias 



juanchristian said:


> A mí tbn.


gracias a tí tambien



Victor23peru said:


> A MI TODAS ^^


gracias por seguir el thread de cabo a rabo victor



Yarabaya said:


> *La Compañia 1898*


WOW exepcional el aporte Yarabaya... que buena foto... 



herbert_delgado said:


> La torre antigua se veia mejor que la actual !!!! ... Los portales se ven mejor con dos pisos .


es cierto



Limeñito said:


> Gracias a las fotos de este hilo siento como si yo mismo hubiera viajado a esa hermosa ciudad. Se la nota bastante dinámica y progresista.


gracias limeñito!!!



Inkandrew9 said:


> La antigua torre-campanario era màs esbelta.


me parece al igual que la mayoría que era más hermosa antes


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Bueno agradezco a todos por sus comentarios tan alentadores y realmente son el único motivo de compartir las fotos XD!!!

Muchas gracias a todos por postear... ojala el thread pudiera seguir pero ya las fotos que van quedando son cada vez menos y nos acercamos cada vez a un posible final XD!!!

Bueno dejenme decirles en especial a los foristas de Arequipa que cada vez que voy a vuestra ciudad y que la voy conociendo mejor la voy queriendo respetando y admirando más... saludos a todos ustedes y pues... gracias de nuevo este thread ha superado todas mis espectativas sobre todo por la respuesta de la mayoría de ustedes...

espero que haya no una si nó muchas oportunidades más de visitarla y poder conocer cada vez más de su historia y sus lugares históricos...

atte: COCO


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

:yes: Saludos kokito 

La próxima ya sabes!!!! una reuna.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Sí, la anterior torre de La Compañía era mucho más hermosa. Pero bueno...


----------



## herbert_delgado (Apr 21, 2007)

Excelente la ultima panoramica !!!! ... mucho verde.


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

más fotos...


----------



## Jesuco (Feb 4, 2009)

wow que fotos!!!! q hermosa es la ciudad dond he nacido y estoy viviendo gracias a ti mas bn coco x tus fotos y q bueno q quieras volver a AQP eso demuestra q le has agarrado cariño a la ciudad blanca como muchas otras personas q se qdan con las ganas de regresar de nuevo!


----------



## EFVF (Apr 17, 2008)

Selva Alegre me trae muchos recuerdos de infancia


----------



## hugo31 (Apr 4, 2010)

mercaderes mi preferida :cheers:


----------



## Antarqui (May 17, 2009)

Chris_ALOR said:


> La Merced... ^^


Gracias por la información Chris....:wave:


----------



## Antarqui (May 17, 2009)

Cada día me enamoro más de Arequipa y siento orgullo por lo hermosa que es, ya que, como dije hace un tiempo atrás, ningua segunda ciudad de Sudamérica tiene tanta belleza arquitectónica colonial como Arequipa, en ese aspecto nuestra Ciudad Blanca le saca ventaja de lejos a todas las demás, saludosss :wave:


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

Antarqui said:


> Cada día me enamoro más de Arequipa y siento orgullo por lo hermosa que es, ya que, como dije hace un tiempo atrás, ningua segunda ciudad de Sudamérica tiene tanta belleza arquitectónica colonial como Arequipa, en ese aspecto nuestra Ciudad Blanca le saca ventaja de lejos a todas las demás, saludosss :wave:


IDEM^^


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

buenisimas fotos


felicitaciones koko


un buen fotografo mas a la lista


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

buenas fotos y buen contenido,, lo de ciudad fotogenica no es en vano.. hace siglos que no disfruto el centro de la ciudad al medio dia.. ojala me dieran permiso en la chamba para una escapada y tomar aunque sea una empanada con chicha morada del escalante.


----------



## Tumithak (Nov 8, 2009)

AQPCITY said:


> buenas fotos y buen contenido,, lo de ciudad fotogenica no es en vano.. hace siglos que no disfruto el centro de la ciudad al medio dia.. ojala me dieran permiso en la chamba para una escapada y tomar aunque sea una empanada con chicha morada del escalante.


Yo no voy a la linda Arequipa hace mas de 15 años y hasta ahora recuerdo un rocoto relleno de campeonato en el mercado central ( supongo que se llama asi )
Viendo esas fotos dan ganas de volver, lastima que el misti ya no este tan nevado como antes, todavia existe el hotel presidente???


----------



## jocho (Apr 11, 2010)

Tumithak said:


> Yo no voy a la linda Arequipa hace mas de 15 años y hasta ahora recuerdo un rocoto relleno de campeonato en el mercado central ( supongo que se llama asi )
> Viendo esas fotos dan ganas de volver, lastima que el misti ya no este tan nevado como antes, todavia existe el hotel presidente???


El mercado es San Camilo ^^


----------



## laser8900 (Apr 6, 2009)

Arequipa es toda una joya, hermosas todas las fotos, saludos


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Jesuco said:


> wow que fotos!!!! q hermosa es la ciudad dond he nacido y estoy viviendo gracias a ti mas bn coco x tus fotos y q bueno q quieras volver a AQP eso demuestra q le has agarrado cariño a la ciudad blanca como muchas otras personas q se qdan con las ganas de regresar de nuevo!


Saludos Jesuco muchos gracias por los alagos... Si como no agarrarle cariño a tan bella ciudad



EFVF said:


> Selva Alegre me trae muchos recuerdos de infancia






hugo31 said:


> mercaderes mi preferida :cheers:


me too



Antarqui said:


> Cada día me enamoro más de Arequipa y siento orgullo por lo hermosa que es, ya que, como dije hace un tiempo atrás, ningua segunda ciudad de Sudamérica tiene tanta belleza arquitectónica colonial como Arequipa, en ese aspecto nuestra Ciudad Blanca le saca ventaja de lejos a todas las demás, saludosss :wave:


Creo que sin duda pronto su desarrollo vertical se hará más notorio



ALTIPLANO said:


> buenisimas fotos
> 
> 
> felicitaciones koko
> ...


con tal que no sea uno más de la lista ... XD!!



AQPCITY said:


> buenas fotos y buen contenido,, lo de ciudad fotogenica no es en vano.. hace siglos que no disfruto el centro de la ciudad al medio dia.. ojala me dieran permiso en la chamba para una escapada y tomar aunque sea una empanada con chicha morada del escalante.


espero ver las fotos XD!!!



Tumithak said:


> Yo no voy a la linda Arequipa hace mas de 15 años y hasta ahora recuerdo un rocoto relleno de campeonato en el mercado central ( supongo que se llama asi )
> Viendo esas fotos dan ganas de volver, lastima que el misti ya no este tan nevado como antes, todavia existe el hotel presidente???


pasa la referencia de ese rocoto XD!!!



laser8900 said:


> Arequipa es toda una joya, hermosas todas las fotos, saludos


:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Bueno unas últimas... perdonen que sean las de las clasicas postales pero son impredibles para el turista...













































Hasta un próximo viaje Arequipa !!!!
​


----------



## hugo31 (Apr 4, 2010)

el enfoque de la 3 foto me agrada :cheers:


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

brava<zas lkas ultimas pixs ^^


----------



## Tumithak (Nov 8, 2009)

jocho said:


> El mercado es San Camilo ^^


Gracias por la aclaracion, y el hotel Presidente todavia existe ?
Las ultimas fotos estan muy lindas, si sigues por ahi tal vez podrias sacar unas fotos de la casa del fundador, recuerdo que era un lugar muy bonito
saludos


----------



## al_7heaven (Nov 19, 2007)

...el edificio del _Hotel Presidente_ es el que existe, se supone que lo iban a concesionar, pero ese es otro _"culebrón"_ :lol:


----------



## EFVF (Apr 17, 2008)

muy buenas fotos de nuestra catedral


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin (Jan 29, 2008)

Asu como avanza este tema.... me perdi unos dias.
Espectaculares tus fotos koko... la del turuturu te salio linda.


----------



## MonikaAQP (Mar 10, 2009)

Kuntur Apuchin said:


> Asu como avanza este tema.... me perdi unos dias.
> Espectaculares tus fotos koko... la del turuturu te salio linda.


dirás el tuturutu :lol:


si están muy lindas Gracias Koko


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

ahora la city esta nublada parce ke nevo esperemos ke sea asi ^^


----------



## Purix - Peru (Oct 6, 2009)

EFVF said:


> encuentre las diferencias :lol:


veo que saliste en la mañana a tomar fotos.... lo note por la luz y por la escasa gente! saludos


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

los ultimos atardeceres en la city son muy coloridos el cielo se pone de color muy cooooolllll ^^


----------



## EFVF (Apr 17, 2008)

las variaciones son por la capa de nubes, no se extrañen si aparece un arco iris pronto


----------

